# pack help!!



## ying (Mar 7, 2004)

i am looking for a new pack, and have a couple in mind (via backpacker magazine's 2004 gear guide). I've been eyeing marmot's eiger 45, gregory z pack, and the golite speed. I haven't had a chance to actually try any of them on and test them but those are the few that have caught my interest. i have a pack now, kelty red cloud, but it is way to big for 2-3 days or overnighters. my gear is:

marmot minima
marmot full zip pants
coleman exponent 15 bag
north face pebble smu tent
food/water
socks
msr whisperlite stove/msr duralite pot

what pack is best for this array of gear plus is a great overall pack? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 8, 2004)

If at all possible bring your gear & try on the packs.  Approximate weight of gear?  I'm not familar with the Marmot pack but Gregory has a great reputation for paying attentiuon to details & for comfort which helps on long trips.  Golite on the other hand has a good reputation for miminal bells & whistles in order to get a real light pack.  early packs did not have hip belts & those that did were not real cushy since padding = weight

A lightweight pack is not intended to be loaded to the max, it won't be very comfortable, less so than the Gregory.

I'd go with the Gregory but I'm not one of the people in the ultra-light (cut my tooth brush handle type) camp either.


----------



## ying (Mar 8, 2004)

> I'd go with the Gregory but I'm not one of the people in the ultra-light (cut my tooth brush handle type) camp either



i'm not either, but i do want to be comfy.. 

marmot minima..15 oz
marmot full zip pants....10 oz 
coleman exponent ridgeline 15 bag ..4 lb 13 oz
north face pebble smu tent..4 lb 13 oz
food/water.. 
socks 
msr whisperlite stove... 14 oz
msr duralite pot..10 oz

so about 15 lbs total.. not including food and water




[/quote]


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 8, 2004)

I use a Kelty Trekker (external frame to keep my back in alignment) that I love to use on 2-3 day trips. If I had no back problems, I would choose Golite these days. Mainly that I seldom carry more than 30 pounds. 

Every brand has great and a little less than great features. They are pretty much all good. It's the features and such that look good to you that get you to buy that brand. Marketing strategy.

Bottom Line: To me, the single most important part of any brand backpack is the modern hip belt that takes the weight off of your shoulders. It felt like helium in the pack on my last 7 mtn traverse!


----------



## John S (Mar 8, 2004)

I checked out the GoLite Speed today.  It's light as a kleenex, has some nice features and may hold more than its 3200 cu in rating. I didn't buy it, though, because the shoulder straps were uncomfortable; they dug in just below the armpits.  It may fit you differently, however.   A lesser matter was that if not filled to near capacity, the upper side mesh pockets will be useless, and there are no compression straps to take down volume. Except for the shoulder strap problem, it seemed to handle 20 lb. with ease.

I don't know about the Eiger.  I saw a Z Pack recently and may take a second look now that The GoLite didn't work out.  If I find one soon I will post my comments.


----------



## ying (Mar 12, 2004)

well i just looked at a granite gear vapor trail the other day at the store.. really sweet pack.. but i might want to swing up a notch to the nimbus ozone for added room... anyone have any thoughts on any of these???


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 12, 2004)

Ha ha ha.
Well written.
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## ying (Mar 12, 2004)

funny? ..i'm lost


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 13, 2004)

I've never seen those brands in Moriah Sports in Gorham, NH (Huge Annual Spring Sale going on 20 - 50% off all items through the end of March) or in the catalogs I have so I thought you made the names up. 

Hope you get to hike this weekend.
___________________
May all your hikes be adventures.


----------



## ying (Mar 13, 2004)

both the granite gear nimbus ozone and granite gear vapor trail were backpacker magazine editor's choices in, i believe, 2003...


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks for clueing me in. I only read the articles in AMC Outdoors and seldom glance at the adverts. I see all brands on backpackers on the trails and AT. Even have seen GoLite on young AT thru hikers the last two years. They showed me their 2" in height alcohol stoves made from a soda can. Now that saves weight. Wouldn't want to eat mostly ramon for months though.


----------



## CP (Mar 16, 2004)

I picked up a Kelty Red Cloud last spring at REI for around $125.  I liked its 5000 cu/in size and many features for a pack so moderately priced.  I was looking for a larger pack than what I had (a 6 year old ArkTryx) and this one was at a price point I could accept.  With its compression straps, numerous pockets, and adjustable load jacking it has fit my needs.  Granted I tend to use it only for 1-3 days hikes, but I tend to pack everything INSIDE my pack, including bag, sleeping pad, and tent.  I don't like any crap hanging off my pack; stuff that can get caught on things or swing around.  Am I insane using a pack so large for such short trips, or should I just be content in the fact that it works for me, even if it is a little big for my needs?


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 16, 2004)

What works for you is perfect. I keep my overnight gear on the outside and never liked it catching on trees, branches, and such.

 Everyone hikes their own hike!


----------



## ying (Mar 17, 2004)

i have a red cloud also, but i find it to be too big for weekend trips, not to mention heavy for the small trips.. i do however like it, very much in fact, but i am looking for a lighter pack to make life easier, but get whatever suits you, and just make sure it fits and feels well...


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 19, 2004)

I checked out Nimbus Ozone. At 3 lbs, it holds 3800 cubes and 40 pounds of weight. MSR: $200 

The Vapor Trail at 2 lbs holds 3600 cubes and up to 30 lb.'s of weight. MSR: $150. New for 2004 is an internal hydration sleeve and port.

These were tested on AT thru-hikers last year, which immediately gained my interest.

Thank you for enlightening me to Granite Gear products!


----------

